# Cannondale Capo



## jaybrown (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm looking at getting a new Capo to ride and am having a tough time trying to figure out what size to get. The 54 feels a bit to small while the 56 feels a bit to big. I'm 5'10 with a 32.5inch inseam. My cross bike is a 54 and my road bike is a 56. 

I'm not sure, do I go a little small or a little big? I'm thinking a little small because I can always move the seat back a bit.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*I have a 56......*

I'm about 5' 11". I now run drop bars w/a 100mm stem and a set back post if that's
any help. I'm soon looking to sell if you have any interest. It's an 05.

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Bike fit . . .*

Bike sizing is far from exact. For example, I have a 54 Gios roadie and a 55 Bianchi fixie that are set up almost identically. You can adjust the fit quite a bit with set lengths, various seatposts, and seat positions. Of course, you can only put so long of a stem on a bike before it looks weird and rides funny. 

You might want to try what I did to have my roadie and fixie have a similar position. Get out a tape measure and measure the saddle height from the pedal when the crank arm is down (this takes into account crank arm length), measure the distance from the nose of the saddle to the bars, and calculate the drop from saddle to bars. This method is a bit rough but it'll save you $100+ on a bike fit. Take your numbers into the shop and do similar measurments on the bike you want to buy. Assuming the shop isn't totally lame, the shop guys should be able to suggest which frame will comport to your fit better. 

Good luck.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Regarding sizes - you sound like you could easily ride a 54 or a 56.

It will depend on your style of riding - you have longer legs than normal for your size and you need to contrast this with a short body therefore. Also consider the head tube hieght will affect how upright you are.

PS - I'm 5'10" with 31" - I ride a 56 CAAD 9 with 100mm stem and a 54 Spesh S Works Tarmac with 120mm stem

If


----------



## xJAHx (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree with the others - 5'11", 32" here and I ride a 56cm Capo. I also race a 54cm 2004 Cannondale track frame. I increased the stem from 100 to 120 on the 54cm, and I am able to man handle it around the track.

I have over 400 miles on the Capo, and I could not be more pleased. Note, the only stock part on the Capo is the frame: Open Pros - DA 7600 hubs, DA cranks, Cinelli sub 200 bars and stem, Slice Premium full carbon fork, Campy Chorus titanium post, Selle Italia SLR XP 165 seat...14.8lbs. I made the changes after she met a Toyota Camry two weeks after the purchase.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

My Capo is on order as we speak and I couldn't be more anxious. I've got a little extra money to spend on some bling and I'm wondering what is worth upgrading on the Capo? Also, yours is 14.6 lbs. What do they weigh in factory spec?


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

For a track bike - the Cappo standard crankset and BB is crap - I'm going to wait for 2008 bikes later this year and hope they upgrade anything on it!

PS - nice cappo, although one might say its a waste sticking Open Pro rims on a back wheel with no brakes?


----------



## xJAHx (Jun 18, 2007)

woollyjoe said:


> ...although one might say its a waste sticking Open Pro rims on a back wheel with no brakes?


Why specifically are OPs a waste on the brakeless rear? You could say that about any rim with machined sidewalls, right?

I am not certain of the weight with the stock setup. Obviously, from the factory, the Capo is intended as a street bike that happens to be based on their Caad5 track frame. If you are able to find one below MSRP, say for $650 or so, and you then spend a bit in "track" upgrades you can build a track worthy bike for below the cost of the Bianchi Pista Concept, Raleigh Rush Hour Pro, Trek T1, and the Specialized Langster Comp to name a few. 

My rebuild was necessitated/facilitated by a meeting with a Toyota Camry: 




























Oh yeah, the frame did not "Crack n' Fail."


----------



## 1 Gear Racing (Jan 16, 2007)

What kind of chain is on the xJAHx's Capo?


----------



## xJAHx (Jun 18, 2007)

I run a 1/8" drivetrain, so it is the KMC Z-410 BMX chain. At $5 and with 10 or so color options, how can you go wrong?!


----------



## push (Jul 5, 2007)

xJAHx said:


> I run a 1/8" drivetrain, so it is the KMC Z-410 BMX chain. At $5 and with 10 or so color options, how can you go wrong?!



I read somewhere that one can use 1/8" chains with 3/32" parts and be fine, is that true? I think it was on the sheldon brown site. Are there any problems with that?


----------

